# How to repair an underslab cooktop exhaust



## stan101 (Sep 22, 2016)

The under slab exaust vent is rusting out on the outside the house.  The photo shows the rust is worst at the ground level where there is the most moisture throughout the year.

I'd like advice on the appropriate materials needed to patch the rusted area.

Also, which specialists should I contact if I decide to replace this whole outside unit for me - the HVAC people or the roofers? 

Thanks, Stan


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

I think most times that would be HVAC, what is it venting? dryer, range hood, or?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2016)

*How to repair under slab cooktop exaust *

Thread Title, clean your glasses Neal...:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> *How to repair under slab cooktop exaust *
> 
> Thread Title, clean your glasses Neal...:hide:



Oops.................


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 22, 2016)

The probability of the damage from water extending beyond the elbow will be remote, so I would just replace the elbow and stack with PVC.


----------



## frodo (Sep 23, 2016)

stan101 said:


> The under slab exaust vent is rusting out on the outside the house.  The photo shows the rust is worst at the ground level where there is the most moisture throughout the year.
> 
> I'd like advice on the appropriate materials needed to patch the rusted area.
> 
> ...



you would be surprised who installs what on new houses

if its pipe, you can make a pretty good bet  plumber put it in.

why we even install closet rods in closets


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you decide to replace the whole outside unit, which I assume is the powered fan assembly, just call an electrician.  Same if you're going to reroute it through the roof.


----------

